# Your Take on CSI courses



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has any input on the personal finance courses offered through the Canadian Securities Institute? I am personally interested in the Canadian Securities Course (CSC), Financial Planning I & II and Personal Finance Services Advice. What do outsiders/experienced professionals think of these courses and how much benefit is there?

My background is 2 diplomas (1 business, 1 accounting) and I'm finishing up a Bachelor of Commerce specializing in Accounting with an aim to get a CA or CGA professional designation.

So I'm thinking that taking such CSI courses, which also transfer towards Certified Financial Planner CFP designation should I decide to pursue that in addition to CA/CGA, could help to improve my resume and personal finance knowledge. 

Feel free to share your experiences, thoughts, etc! I appreciate your comments...


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some old threads that will be of interest to you:

http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=2266

http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=2797


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Also, FWIW, the CA designation allows you to challenge the CFP exam - you don't need to do the CSC courses.

And if your goal is to become a CFP (as opposed to a licensed investment advisor), I'd skip the CSC courses in favour of some targeted reading.


----------



## Bupp (Nov 13, 2009)

Take them if you need them to get licensed for your current job. 

Make sure your employer pays for the courses.

If you are looking for work you are better off spending your time networking rather than studying these courses.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I have heard from others in the accounting field that employers prefer students who have taken the CSC course. The other courses would be me going above and beyond, and they are also of personal interest to me. I am not looking to be licensed in any way although having a second professional designation in addition to an accounting designation I think could be beneficial. And yes once I get an accounting designation I *could* challenge the CFP 1st exam but I'm not sure I would have the knowledge necessary for it, so my current train of thought is to take the courses to ensure I am prepared/have the knowledge necessary for the exam. 

Based on the threads MoneyGal posted and other research, to summarize in my own words it seems like these CSI courses:
Employability-wise: Can't hurt, will pay off over the long run, enhances resume​Careerwise: Perhaps not directly linked to an accounting career, but it makes for a great indirect supplement, fallback option​Personally: good knowledge but the same knowledge is available through books and other sources​
Does this sound about right?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Seriously. If you want the CFP, don't do the CSC courses: do the investment management courses that qualify you to sit the CFP exam (there are lots of places that offer those courses). 

Having done both the CSC and the CFP courses, as well as the mutual fund licensing courses, I will assert that the CSC courses are VERY inferior to any course that seriously prepares you to sit the CFP exam. 

If you *just* want to add some kind of credential to your resume, go ahead and do the CSC. But it's $1000 for not a lot, when you could put that same money towards investment management courses for the CFP exam. The CSC courses are NOT related to the CFP exam (i.e., they do not qualify you to sit the exam) and will not prepare you for that exam except at the most basic level. 

PM me if you're not sure what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bupp (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe consider getting your CIM. It has no work experience requirement (unlike csc/ific or cfp)


----------



## alphatrader2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Young&Ambitious said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any input on the personal finance courses offered through the Canadian Securities Institute? I am personally interested in the Canadian Securities Course (CSC), Financial Planning I & II and Personal Finance Services Advice. What do outsiders/experienced professionals think of these courses and how much benefit is there?
> 
> ...


Few things to know:
1. These courses have very good information on basic understanding of the industry. 
2. Sadly, they are NOT worth a $1000. You pay for a green card that says I know the basics. 
3. The credit/recognition expires if you have not been registered within 2 years of passing. 

Suggestion:
1. If you are planning to be in the industry within 2 years take them.
2. If not, ask someone to give the books so you can read and learn. You will save a $1000. IMHO, they are probably better books to read than this one. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

The feedback has been great although not what I'd been hoping for but it's better to know than not!

Completion of the CSI courses (Canadian Securities Course + Financial Planning I (FPI) + Financial Planning II (FPII) ) does allow one to sit the FPE1 exam for CFP but it sounds like I'd be better off taking courses elsewhere, or if not self-educating and challenging the exam at a later date when I do have my accounting designation satisfied.

Thanks this has been very insightful!


----------



## Seth (Aug 16, 2010)

I took my mutual funds licence through these guys a couple years back...

I used their "Investment Funds in Canada" course if I'm not mistaken.

I found the course content decent, I remember I took sometype of LLQP prepper there too, they had videos online that helped with that content.

Also, on their student login page, their web forum of exisiting student base provided alot of good info on the exam process and content tested... be sure to check that out.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I should have clarified that the CSC course *by itself* does not qualify you to sit the CFP exams. However, as you know, the CA/CMA/CGA designation will. 

Financial planning protip: don't spend money you don't need to. If you seriously want a reading list to meet the investment management requirements for the CFP exams, PM me and I will put one together. 

Tip no. 2: I am one of the people selected by the FPSC to write the exam questions. I really, really know what's on the exams.


----------



## SE_CSI (Sep 1, 2010)

CSI does offer a couple of routes for you to challenge the CFP exam; both start with the CSC as the foundational knowledge course that prepares you for more rigorous financial planning and wealth management material you’ll learn in later courses. 

CSI is an approved provider for the CFP. In fact, the majority of students who challenge the CFP each year have gone the CSI route. 

The CSC really is that entry level ‘door opener’ for those pursuing licensing either as an Investment Advisor or mutual fund sales representative. For many, the course also provides general knowledge of a wide range of topics that might spark your interest to pursue other learning. 

Have a look here for more info: https://www.csi.ca/student/en_ca/courses/financial/cfp/index.xhtml


----------

